# Ruby Red Spilo Arrived Today, Now With A Pic.



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, I'm pretty stoked.
He's gonna go in the 55 gallon that I have directly across from my office desk.

I'll post pics as soon as he gets here.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet. Can't wait to see him


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Just noticed I mistakenly posted this in the Lounge.
Would a moderator please move it to the Piranha Section?

Thanks.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Post up some pics. Im curiuos to what all these true spilos will be like in a few years when they are adults. I can't really see this fish getting too large, but a 7"er would be sweet. Where you still planning an exo tank or is this spilo instead of the exos


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cluster, thanks for moving the thread.

Good memory about the exos!
The spilo is in place of the exos.
I have always wanted a ruby red... they're just so damn cool looking.

I'll post pics as soon as he arrives.
I've spoken with Nicole at AS a couple times today... he should ship out tonight and be here tomorrow.

Pretty stoked... haven't gotten a "new" piranha for a few years now.
He's going in the tank directly across and 5 feet from my desk.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Good location. None of my tanks are located where i can see them from where i am often (like a couch, desk, computer...) so i feel i miss out on the fish' more natural behevoir when they don't think anybody is watching them.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, just did a tracking search oh him...

He went from NJ to spending a couple hours in Memphis in the middle of the night and has now arrived at the Portland, OR airport.
Should be here in a few hours.

His new home is ready to go!


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Cluster, thanks for moving the thread.
> 
> Good memory about the exos!
> The spilo is in place of the exos.
> ...


My Man... I saw your ruby red when I was at Aquascape I think... If its the one that I saw marked 'sold' its sick! he was all about going after my hand when i put it in front of his tank... Hope you love the little guy


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh yeah?
Was he about 6"?
Did you see him yesterday?

Pedro just picked him out for me yesterday.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Just checked the tracking info...

The little guy's in Bend! My town!

He could be here any minute.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Csnt wait for pics!!


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

same here let us know when his there


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> Csnt wait for pics!!


The anticipation is killing me too. Post some pics when you get this little beast. I love the color of these guys.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well he got here, right on time... in perfect condition.
Thanks again Pedro... for such an awesome fish so well packed!

I haven't gotten any pics of him yet... probably will post some tomorrow.
He's just chillin' for now, checking things out.

The 3 convicts and 3 rasboras that I cycled his tank with are untouched as of yet.

I've gotta admit, the colors on this guy are cool as hell.
Most colorful/attractive serra I've ever had.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

hell yea


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Right on


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

RRS are the sh*t! Congrats P_man!


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

Cool want to see em


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

cant wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome pick up P-man, I cant wait to drool over your pics


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats- looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

WooHooooo it's tomorrow!!!! Can't wait to see some pix now....Post as soon as you can my friend.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

good luck with him


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

PICS!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new spilo pman


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

picsss!!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

He actually didn't make it.
I didn't want to say anything, but he looked pretty weak coming out of the shipment... that's why I didn't take pics... I was hoping he'd 'come out of it.'

I sent Pedro a picture right away, and he shipped out a new one that very night. (Last night.)
It will be here around noon today.

I was impressed by Pedro's wllingness to replace him so quickly... I didn't even have to ask, he said: _"I'll get another one out to you today!"_

So, the new little guy should be here in a few hours.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

aww thats to bad the other one didnt ship well but it happens. Good luck with the new one, I cant wait to see pictures of him once he settles


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks K... looking forward to it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Well he got here, right on time... in perfect condition.
> Thanks again Pedro... for such an awesome fish so well packed!
> 
> I haven't gotten any pics of him yet... probably will post some tomorrow.
> ...


First its perfect condition, now couple days later.oh he didn't make it, he looked weak? Wtf. Why lie about it?


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

he prolly thought it was in good condition bcuz of its color and didnt pay attention to anything else about it


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> He actually didn't make it.
> I didn't want to say anything, but he looked pretty weak coming out of the shipment... that's why I didn't take pics... I was hoping he'd 'come out of it.'
> 
> I sent Pedro a picture right away, and he shipped out a new one that very night. (Last night.)
> ...


This don't sound like he thought it looked "perfect condition" to me.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Well he got here, right on time... in perfect condition.
> Thanks again Pedro... for such an awesome fish so well packed!
> 
> I haven't gotten any pics of him yet... probably will post some tomorrow.
> ...


First its perfect condition, now couple days later.oh he didn't make it, he looked weak? Wtf. Why lie about it?
[/quote]

He just wants a free fish.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Maybe there were no signs of exterior sickness on the fish. And it just didnt handle the shipping very well, and died of major stress, its not uncommon. Dont be so impudent Bruner.

Sorry to hear about the little chap p-man, and i look forward to hearing about the new guy.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...these guys dont ship well it seems. I lost one a year ago. He looked fine when I opened the box....next day he started melting (ammonia burn)...2 days later he was floating.

Anyways...hopefully this guy handled the trip better.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

a little too much drama starting to happen in this thread. so, he lost a fish from shipping, happens a lot.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

bricklr said:


> Well he got here, right on time... in perfect condition.
> Thanks again Pedro... for such an awesome fish so well packed!
> 
> I haven't gotten any pics of him yet... probably will post some tomorrow.
> ...


First its perfect condition, now couple days later.oh he didn't make it, he looked weak? Wtf. Why lie about it?
[/quote]

He just wants a free fish.
[/quote]

Your mistaken. That was you.

P-Man I want pics. Don't make me put my pictures up in this thread again.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

WTF is wrong with some members anyway?

Like I said, I didn't want to disclose how he looked at first out of respect for Aquascape, in the hopes that he would bounce back.
As for me simply _"Wanting a free fish..."_ uh yeah dumbass, that's why I killed the first one, took a picture of it, sent it to Pedro so I could get a second one free? 
Pull your head out of your ass.

Anywho, to the vast majority who's interested... the replacement is doing great.
He was a fireball before he even came out of the bag.
He appears to be settling in fine.

I'll post some pics in the next post.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome man, can't wait to see it


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

P_Man <3


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I dunno if it's my camera or simply that I have no idea about settings on it (it's just an ordinary Nikon Coolpics) but here's the best I could do.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Looking good man, can't wait to see what he looks like when he settles in


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks man...

All this "build-up" then the best I come up with is that crappy pic...









I'm looking forward to him settling in and then maybe taking a feeding video or something.
Anywho, I'm happy with him, and very impressed with Pedro's business practices.


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

looks like the one i had. how big is he?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> WTF is wrong with some members anyway?
> 
> Like I said, I didn't want to disclose how he looked at first out of respect for Aquascape, in the hopes that he would bounce back.
> As for me simply _"Wanting a free fish..."_ uh yeah dumbass, that's why I killed the first one, took a picture of it, sent it to Pedro so I could get a second one free?
> Pull your head out of your ass.


/laughs
/slaps knee


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice spilo. i too love their colours and how they have yellow fade into orange. He will be a beast once you bulk him up some.

Also for everybody in this thrend keep on topic. If a fish is shipped it will be stressed no matter how good it was shipped. Its hard to say at least imo how well a stressed fish is actually doing unless you see physical signs.

Props to pedro for replacing it no questions


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> WTF is wrong with some members anyway?
> 
> Like I said, I didn't want to disclose how he looked at first out of respect for Aquascape, in the hopes that he would bounce back.
> As for me simply _"Wanting a free fish..."_ uh yeah dumbass, that's why I killed the first one, took a picture of it, sent it to Pedro so I could get a second one free?
> ...


ROFLMFAO


----------



## karas (Oct 15, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

my 6" RRS looked pretty rough when i got him too. he was skinny and his colors didn't come out that well. a few months of good grub and a low stress environment, he'll be looking great. the gold/orange looks great, but imo the best looking part of the fish is the silver-ish colored dorsum region- it really shines under good lighting.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking good pman


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on your pickup, Dave!...Sweet looking Ruby Red you got there!...







...but I thought you were going to buy Cuz's RR Spilo last month?!...Deal fell through I guess?!...anyhow post more pics of your guy when he settles in!...He rocks like a SLAYER concert!!!...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow man... a "Slayer" concert!

That's like the compliment of all compliments!


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Awesome looking fish man!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks man... after I put him in the tank I got a little ammonia spike... so I'm treating that.
He seems to be adjusting, other than the signs of ammonia burn...

In a couple months I'm expecting he will be a settled in, beautiful fish.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Keep testing that water. I have noticed that Ruby reds are sensitive to Ammonia. Add some Prime or Ammo Lock if indeed the ammo is high.
Pedro


----------

